# Temperature at night



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Fred sleeps downstairs in her crate at night and the temperature goes down to 15° Celsius / 59° Fahrenheit (maybe even lower near the ground). She has a thermo pillow that should stop the cold coming through the floor. She also has a blanket but I've never seen her crawl under it (don't think she knows how). If I wake her up in the morning she usually lies all curled up, but she is never shivering.

Could she be cold? I keep telling myself "it's a dog!" but it feels cold downstairs at night to me.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each dog is different, and some like to be covered not so much because they're cold, but because it gives them a feeling of security.
My last two vizslas liked to be covered regardless of temperature. Finn does not like to be covered, ever. But, he likes to have his coat on outside when it is cold and windy. Dogs are strange sometimes. 
Dogs can take lower temps to a point. It is drafts and winds that have a more dramatic effect.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I got a microwaveable heating pad for my pup. I microwave it for 5 minutes then put it under his blanket. It stays warm all night.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0014LJKUA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks! Great idea to get a warming pad. I’ve just bought it 👍


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Get a crate cover.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

cosmoKenney said:


> Get a crate cover.


Thanks! Will so.


----------



## evildead (Dec 24, 2020)

hi, I think everything should be fine if in doubt add another blanket or heating pad, by the way my friend the trainer, advises this site for making money kitty glitter slot machine


----------

